# KMC X11sl chain a myth?



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

is the KMC X11sl chain for 11 speed a myth?
I have been looking for one everywhere and it seems like everybody is out of stock.
Did they ever release it to the market?
Does anyone know where I can buy one?

Thank you


----------



## cyclostf (Nov 2, 2006)

The Holy Grail of 11 speed. :aureola: 

Never seen one either.

Good luck in your quest!


----------



## dcl10 (Jul 2, 2010)

I had a prototype, and it seemed production ready to me. So it does exists, but I think they did move back the release date to August/September.


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

I just can't believe that KMC thinks there is euough of a market to make a 11-speed chain. Well, it is their business and I'm quite happy with their 10-speed chains.


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

jmoryl said:


> I just can't believe that KMC thinks there is euough of a market to make a 11-speed chain. Well, it is their business and I'm quite happy with their 10-speed chains.


I've got a 10 sp chain and it works great. The price is another plus.


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

GOT ONE!!!
i got an e-mail from KMC tellimg me that they released a bach of them. i tried getting one from my LBS through their rep, but, no luck. i ordered one form Wiggle and got it in 4 days. i will be installing it tonight and i will post my impressions by the weekend.


----------



## Barry Muzzin (Sep 18, 2006)

*Ribble...*

has them in stock.


----------



## czluis (Nov 7, 2008)

*KMC SL vs L?*

Looking at the Ribble site I see 2 -11 speed KMC chains. What's the difference between the X11SL and the X11L? I see the SL has hollow pins and plates, is that the difference...thus a lighter chain with the SL? Thanks.


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

yes, the SL is lighter. that is the only difference.


----------

